# Looking for snow removal subs for Dekalb , IL area!



## Snowplow24 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm looking for a sub for snow removal service at commercial property of mine in Dekalb, IL. 

If your interested 781.355.4109. Thanks!


----------



## extra mile (Jan 22, 2007)

*sub work in dekalb il*

I guess the company i suggested did not work out. I am looking for a new place to sub in Dekalb (where I live). I live about 5 miles from the site. I cant handle the site by myself (no salt) and I have a full time day job but I can operate any kind of equipment and have a truck of my own with a 7.5 foot straight blade. I can work any night, and early mornings, I can also take a couple hours off during the day.

Justin Meler
[email protected]


----------



## snowmanager (Nov 20, 2008)

I am located ten 20 minutes east of DeKalb, and am interested in hearing about your snow removal needs. I am experienced and insured.847.514.3225...


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I think I sent you a PM once, but I will try again. If it is worth the trip let me know. I am in Plano area.
630-327-8911
Mike


----------



## grass happens (Aug 15, 2008)

What size are we looking at?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I called yesterday and got a voice mail. My phone says it is Mass. somewhere. It is a property managment company I think. I am still waiting for a call. maybe they don't need any help any longer.???:waving:


----------



## snowmanager (Nov 20, 2008)

I called before I made a reply and got the same thing...voice mail with no return call.


----------



## Snowplow24 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey thanks for responding, If anyone is still interested I have more sites available. The one in Dekalb is all set. I have sights all over IL so let me know if you are interested I will call you back as soon as I can. I was in Chicago the other day, so I was unable to call you back right away.

Give me a call and I can let you know more information. 781.355.4109.


----------



## Snowplow24 (Oct 28, 2008)

Also Really looking for someone in the South Holland area...anyone interested???


----------

